

The First Spacewalk - elemeno
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/special/2014/newsspec_9035/index.html

======
huhtenberg
Leonov is also notable for his second flight (1975) which was the culmination
of the Soyuz-Appolo project - that's when independently launched Soviet and US
spacecrafts rendezvoused in the orbit and stayed docked for two days with
crews carrying out joint experiments and what not. The project was widely
regarded as an end of the "space race".

Also he is just a very nice, down-to-earth and kind person, which is something
that he is actually known for ... though it's hardly a rare trait between
cosmo/astronauts.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo%E2%80%93Soyuz_Test_Proj...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo%E2%80%93Soyuz_Test_Project)

------
evo_9
Mobile version is pretty thrown together, but a good read still:
[http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/special/2014/newsspec_9035/index.htm...](http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/special/2014/newsspec_9035/index.html)

Surprised they didn't put much (any?) effort into a mobile friendly version;
the main site looks amazing and really compliments the story.

------
lmm
A few years ago Lemon Jelly released a single ("Space Walk") sampling a
recording of the first American space walk (Ed White, Gemini IV, 1965). The
sheer joy of it all is a pleasant surprise, and there's something wonderfully
childlike in his reluctance to come back in when ordered.

